# Malayan Aqua Fern?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like peacock fern, a non-aquatic plant.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That first plant is peacock fern (Selaginella willdenovii), and it isn't an aquatic plant. It will eventually rot if submerged underwater.


----------



## Miki117 (Aug 29, 2014)

So I've done some more research and really got confused. Some sites say this is an aquatic plant, but other forums says this isn't.

"Malayan Aqua Fern" or "Selanginella wildenowii" based on what aquaticplants. They say this is an aquatic plant, but I've searched forums using the scientific name and they say this is a "Peacock fern" which isn't aquatic. Pictures shows a bluish shade of the small leaves, but I'm not sure.

Can anyone verify?

EDIT:
didn't see the replies lol! Aww looks like the aquaticplants site kinda confuses noobs like me. They say this is an amphibious fern. Oh well, will have to take it out as soon as I get home. Just sad as I liked how they look.


----------

